# Beethoven in the Lord of the Rings



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just for fun (and a future blog post) I put Beethoven's music to a scene from the Lord of the Rings (ROTK):





For a quick experiment I think it worked not half bad....:tiphat:


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I have an inclination that it might work splendidly, given tighter editing more appropriate to what is happening exactly in the film. The heroic character of Beethoven fits nicely here.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Good job. I just added it to my favorites.


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Job well done! Yeah I think with tighter editting it would be amazing!

Saz
------
"I pay no attention whatever to anybody's praise or blame. I simply follow my own feelings." - Mozart


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Good job! I liked it!


----------



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, I know there are some rough edits, maybe I will try to improve it someday when I have more time, it's certainly possible to make a more professional blend with Beethoven and LOTR. On the other hand, I'm thinking of trying the same thing with Inception, that would _really_ be a good test of how well B's music holds up in today's cinema....


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

The first bit was awesome! The second bit, not so awesome. Good effort though!


----------



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

My blog post relating to this video is up - I didn't change the video itself tho.

http://lvbandmore.blogspot.com/2010/09/920-beethoven-vs-lord-of-rings.html


----------

